# طلب مقدم لمستخدمى برنامج powermill



## ضياء رمضان محمد (23 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم 
لو سمحتم اريد الحصول على ال
post processor for 4 axis mill where 4th axis is A for fanuc


----------



## EGM (7 أكتوبر 2011)

*معا فى نفس المشكله*

أخى الحبيب ... جزاك الله خيرا أولا
ثانيا لو وجدت الملف ممكن ترسله لى


----------



## كادكام (19 أكتوبر 2013)

جرب هذا الملف ...


----------



## كمال الدين (24 نوفمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم يا بشمهندس ضياء


----------



## elaswad2004 (21 سبتمبر 2014)

اين الملف جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## osama labeb (24 أكتوبر 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته اخوانى اللف عندى اللى محتاجه يكلمنى على[email protected]


----------



## osama labeb (24 أكتوبر 2014)

انا شغال 4axisعلى البور ميل


----------

